# 299 Days. Official Series Discussion



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Just curious, I haven't seen any threads on Glen Tate's "299 Days"

Especially in light of the current events, these books are prophetic.

Who's read these books? I really enjoyed the story.

I feel like this series is a prepping "anthem" and should be on everyone's must read list. I've gotten a few neighbors and buddies to read the books, and they've raved about them (and massively upped their preps as a result).


----------



## c.tiberius (Apr 28, 2015)

Enjoyed the whole series. I had to go back and listen to the previews to make sure I did listen to them) to many in this genre in my library.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Unaware of them. Send a copy to the bunker and I will give them a read.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

stevekozak said:


> Unaware of them. Send a copy to the bunker and I will give them a read.


I snagged the audio book versions. Incredible story of a normal guy in suburbia, who starts to recognize signs of an impending economic collapse. He lives in a liberal community. He starts to prep, but his wife has major normalcy bias, so he keeps things to secret. He sets himself and his family up to succeed. And when an economic collapse happens, he organizes a small community of patriots. It's not a full on zombie collapse, but a more realistic partial collapse. BUT the things that the author touches on and writes about, are exactly what is happening now, with increases to extreme socialism ideology, to using mail in ballots to steal an election, or even the concept of race politics. I'm generalizing, but it's like the author wrote this book in 2020, with full knowledge of what's going on now.. this book series has changed my life.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Huh.. I’ll have to look for the book. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Piratesailor said:


> Huh.. I'll have to look for the book. Sounds interesting.


I don't think you'll be disappointed. I've steered my buddies to this book, and they're all floored, and more aware... this book also sorta acts like a how to book, on how to set up a sustainable community after a collapse. It was entertaining and very informing. I learned a lot. It's one of the reasons I just snagged a bunch of fish antibiotics. The author discusses stuff like that.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I just checked my Kindle and apparently I've read them. Don't remember them at all.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

paulag1955 said:


> I just checked my Kindle and apparently I've read them. Don't remember them at all.


Well, they came out like 8-9 years ago. Old age and memory issues?  ha

Also, I've got some friends that are re-reading it and blown away about how the events in the book are exactly what is happening right now.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> I just checked my Kindle and apparently I've read them. Don't remember them at all.


I was reading the descriptions of the books and was thinking I too had read them but couldn't find them on my kindle.

So I looked on my nook and I have 6 of the books. I haven't used my nook or the app in many years.

Going to reread the first 6 then catch the last 4.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Piratesailor said:


> I was reading the descriptions of the books and was thinking I too had read them but couldn't find them on my kindle.
> 
> So I looked on my nook and I have 6 of the books. I haven't used my nook or the app in many years.
> 
> Going to reread the first 6 then catch the last 4.


Score!  My one buddy who read them years ago, and is re-reading them, reports that it's a completely different read (the second time), given the eerie similarity to current events.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

@Trihonda @Piratesailor I opened the first up to see why I didn't remember them and saw that it's set in Washington. I read the first two or three and then stopped because I didn't feel like they were worth the price of admission. I see they have them at the library so I might finish the series.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> @Trihonda @Piratesailor I opened the first up to see why I didn't remember them and saw that it's set in Washington. I read the first two or three and then stopped because I didn't feel like they were worth the price of admission. I see they have them at the library so I might finish the series.


Yes. Pricey. Not sure about 10 years ago but they are now. I have 6 of the books and not sure why I stopped there or if it was that the others hadn't been published. My recollection, as poor as it might be, is that book 6 went sideways or off the rails. But I'm going to reread.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Piratesailor said:


> Yes. Pricey. Not sure about 10 years ago but they are now. I have 6 of the books and not sure why I stopped there or if it was that the others hadn't been published. My recollection, as poor as it might be, is that book 6 went sideways or off the rails. But I'm going to reread.


I didn't read them ten years ago. I read them in 2018.


----------



## akgriffin (Mar 5, 2018)

i am reading the Forgotten Forbidden America series and will be re-reading this series again.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm currently on the "Going Home" books by A. American. Also worth the price of admission.  IMHO


----------

